

IKEA is finally selling a sit/stand desk in the US for less than $500 - andreavaccari
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99022526/

======
treelovinhippie
Portable adjustable standing desk:
[http://zestdesk.com/](http://zestdesk.com/)

